# Pages, synchro



## Quentiiin (12 Mars 2011)

Salut à tous, j'ai une question. 
Comment faire pour que lorsque je modifie un document avec Pages sur mon iPad, la modification se fasse aussi sur mon document d'origine, au format Pages, sur mon iMac ? 

J'ai essayé Dropbox, ça permet qu'une modification sur mon iMac d'un document présent dans la dropbox soit également faite sur le document présent dans la dropbox de l'iPad, mais l'inverse ne fonctionne pas. 
Quelqu'un a une solution ?

Parce que j'ai mes cours sur l'iMac, et je tape mes cours avec l'iPad, du coup, je suis obligé tous les weekend de supprimer les docs de mon iMac pour les remplacer par ceux de l'iPad que j'ai modifiés dans la semaine. C'est énervant.


----------



## fmr (19 Mars 2011)

Moi aussi une réponse à cette question m'intéresserait...

Que faut-il faire pour ne pas avoir à refaire tout le temps des manipulations et que les documents se réactualisent automatiquement, surtout de l'ipad à l'imac ?


----------

